# April 2013 Photo Competition: Ordinary People



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2013)

*Ordinary People.*

Obviously *ordinary people* are anything but ordinary, many are quite extraordinary, what I mean by *ordinary people* is just - not filmstars or celebrities.

It could be a candid or a portrait or a grab shot, head shot, head and shoulders, full length, people doing something, whatever, colour or black and white, the only rule is that the subject of the photo should be a person or persons.

I am hoping it will allow lots of entries, everyone takes photos of people, don't they?

*Entries:*​
It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
Last entry at midnight 30th April 2013
Only use pictures you photographed yourself
If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did
Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
*Voting:*​
1st May 2013 to midnight on 3rd May.
Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2013)

1. Connecting Light


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 10, 2013)

1 - Double Exposure


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 10, 2013)

2 - Tube


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow: the bar's already been set real high in this month's competition. All three are gorgeous photos.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 10, 2013)

3 - Stowfest


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Apr 12, 2013)

1. Cheeky clone.  A self portrait.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 13, 2013)

Zagreb 2013 by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## clicker (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Maggot (Apr 19, 2013)

1. Greatstone


----------



## Maggot (Apr 19, 2013)

2. Disapproval


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2013)

1. Evening


----------



## Corax (Apr 19, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Zagreb 2013 by simbojono, on Flickr


Great capture. So much life and interest in that shot. The sleeping bloke is the initial focus, but then your eyes start wandering and your mind starts wondering - first to the lunching lady, but then all over the scene - it's like a Where's Wally picture iykwim.


----------



## Corax (Apr 19, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> 1. Evening


Really like that.  Reminds me of Lowry.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2013)

2. Shade


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 19, 2013)

Brighton's Best


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 19, 2013)

I am so blown away by some of these entries.


----------



## Firky (Apr 19, 2013)

English Summer.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 19, 2013)

1. so where now by redspotted, on Flickr

Olympus XA, T-Max 400.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 19, 2013)

2. just these guys by redspotted, on Flickr

Ricoh XR-X, Kodak Elite Chrome (I have a small stash left)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Country Fair


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Transit


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Picnic


----------



## clicker (Apr 20, 2013)

2. Bridge.


----------



## clicker (Apr 20, 2013)

3. Concern.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 21, 2013)

1. Sunday in the park

2. Shortcut to the Country Show 
3. Entranced


----------



## abe11825 (Apr 21, 2013)

1. Sand and Sun(set) worshippers

Fort Myers Beach, 15 April 2013





2. "Hey man... take a picture of that giant glowing ball"

Fort Myers Beach 15 April 2013


----------



## dweller (Apr 21, 2013)

1. purple marathon


----------



## dweller (Apr 21, 2013)

2. spectators


----------



## dweller (Apr 21, 2013)

3. man and child


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 22, 2013)

1. Michael


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 22, 2013)

2. Rhinos


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 22, 2013)

3. Runners


----------



## abe11825 (Apr 23, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> 2. Rhinos <snip>


 
My first thought was "wtf... looks like those creatures in Earth2". Second thought was "do I really want to know?"

Good intrigue photo...


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2013)

Waiting for the last tube home.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 24, 2013)

1. Lead Singer from Executive Legs - Equalfest, Bradford.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 24, 2013)

2. Evleen looks shocked ...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 24, 2013)

Mist and Snow at Sunset.


----------



## treefrog (Apr 30, 2013)

Sneaking in with an hour to go your time...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 1, 2013)

Fucking hell, folks - some truly excellent pictures


----------



## treefrog (May 1, 2013)

That kid was great. I asked him and another boy if I could take their photos. One gave me this absolutely cracking grin, the other suddenly got shy and the intense look on his face was awesome.


----------



## weltweit (May 1, 2013)

Time to start voting folks....

I just tried to make my mind up but it is hard with so many nice pics to chose between. You can only vote for 3 of them and there are a lot more than 3 that deserve a vote. Just have to make up your mind and pick three.


----------



## weltweit (May 1, 2013)

1. SpookyFrank, 2. Shade

2. Kaka Tim, Evleen looks shocked

3. Sim667, Zagreb 2013


----------



## clicker (May 1, 2013)

1. firky - english summer

2. stowpirate - tube

3. kaka tim - mist snow at sunset

so many i love this month - this list would change every hour the more i look.


----------



## dweller (May 1, 2013)

1 Roy Reed Runners
2 Fridgemagnet Just These Guys
3 sim667 zagreb 2013


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 2, 2013)

1 Treefrog - boy on horse
2 Stowpirate - Tube
3 Clicker - beach


----------



## treefrog (May 2, 2013)

Roy Reed- Michael
Stowpirate- Stowfest
Sim667- Zagreb

Too many good photos!


----------



## craigxcraig (May 2, 2013)

1. Greatstone - Maggot
2. Evening - Spooky Frank
3. Country Fair - JC2


----------



## RoyReed (May 2, 2013)

1. Clicker - beach
2. Johnny Canuck - Country Fair
3. Mr Bishie - Brighton's Best


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 2, 2013)

1. FridgeMagnet - Just These Guys
2. Johnny Canuck - Transit
3. clicker - Concern


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 2, 2013)

1. Tree Pirate - Boy on Horse
2. Stowpirate - Tube
3. Spooky Frank - Shade.

tough choice!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 2, 2013)

Kaka Tim - Mist and snow at sunset
editor - Waiting for the last tube
stowpirate - Double exposure

Good choice this month, I had a different three picked out half an hour ago


----------



## stowpirate (May 3, 2013)

1 Evleen looks shocked ... - Kaka Tim
2 Waiting for the last tube home. - Editor
3 Cheeky clone. A self portrait.- ToothlessFerret


----------



## thriller (May 3, 2013)

1: Editor-last tube home
2: Kaka Tim- Eveleen shocked
3: RoyReed: Runners.


----------



## cesare (May 3, 2013)

1) Evleen looks shocked - Kaka Tim
2) Greatstone - Maggot
3) Concern - clicker

Very hard to choose this month.


----------



## sim667 (May 3, 2013)

1. Spookyfrank - Shade
2. Mr. Bishie - Brightons best
3. Kaka tim - mist and snow at sunset


----------



## thriller (May 3, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> 2 - Tube


 
was this processed using photoscape?


----------



## stowpirate (May 3, 2013)

thriller said:


> was this processed using photoscape?


 
Taken with a Russian Fed 2 rangefinder camera which was photoscaped


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2013)

1. Firky - English Summer

2. Clicker - concern

3. Mr Bishie - Brighton's best


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 3, 2013)

1. Maggot - Greatstone

2. Royreed - Runners

3. treefrog


----------



## weltweit (May 4, 2013)

If anyone else wants to vote, go for it.

I plan to add up the scores sometime this evening.


----------



## stowpirate (May 4, 2013)

weltweit said:


> If anyone else wants to vote, go for it.
> 
> I plan to add up the scores sometime this evening.


 
Can I also change my mind


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 4, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> Can I also change my mind


 
Only if you vote for me.


----------



## stowpirate (May 4, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Only if you vote for me.


 
Here we go Eurovision block voting to freeze out the better photographs


----------



## weltweit (May 4, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> Can I also change my mind


I suppose so.
At some point tonight I will start to add up the votes so at that point it would be too late.


----------



## weltweit (May 4, 2013)

Ok, no one change their votes now I am adding up.


----------



## weltweit (May 4, 2013)

Well done everyone for entering pictures, there were a lot of very nice images, it seemed unfair that we could only vote for three as I wanted to vote for a lot more. Don't worry if you did not get votes because everyone could only vote for three each which in some ways seems quite unfair.

Anyhow, we have a winner!! below are the votes and congratulations to Kaka Tim!! 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Kaka Tim, Evleen looks shocked = 2 + 3 + 2 + 3 = 10

Maggot Greatstone = 3 + 2 + 3 = 8

Treefrog - boy on horse = 3 + 3 + 1 = 7

editor - Waiting for the last tube = 2 + 2 + 3 = 7

firky - english summer = 3 + 3 = 6

stowpirate - tube = 2 + 2 + 2 = 6

FridgeMagnet, just these guys = 2 + 3 = 5

Roy Reed Runners = 3 + 2 = 5

Clicker - beach = 1 + 3 = 4

clicker - Concern = 1 + 1 + 2 = 4

Spooky Frank - Shade. = 1 + 3 = 4

Mr Bishie - Brighton's Best = 1 + 2 + 1 = 4

SpookyFrank, 2. Shade = 3 = 3

Sim667, Zagreb 2013 = 1 + 1 + 1 = 3

Roy Reed- Michael = 3 = 3

Kaka Tim - Mist and snow at sunset = 3 = 3

kaka tim - mist snow at sunset = 1 + 1 = 2

Stowpirate- Stowfest = 2 = 2

Spooky Frank Evening = 2 = 2

Johnny Canuck - Country Fair = 2 = 2

Johnny Canuck - Transit = 2 = 2

ToothlessFerret Cheeky clone. A self portrait. = 1 = 1

RoyReed: Runners.= 1 = 1

stowpirate - Double exposure = 1 = 1

JC3 Country Fair = 1 = 1

------------------------------------------------
Kaka Tim over to you to chose this month's theme.


----------



## treefrog (May 5, 2013)

I am absurdly excited about coming third. Thank you!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 5, 2013)

Congrats everyone, some really great entries


----------



## stowpirate (May 5, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Ok, no one change their votes now I am adding up.


 
I was only joking


----------



## cesare (May 5, 2013)

Congrats Kaka Tim


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 5, 2013)

Ah - cheers guys!! 

I'm quite humbled - esp as some of the other pics were really  really good. I think I was just lucky capturing youngun just as she pulled a great face. 

So I have to pick this months theme? What have we had already?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2013)

Here's the previous themes, the last couple of months aren't on there yet (hiccup is slacking)
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/entries.html


----------



## hiccup (May 5, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Here's the previous themes, the last couple of months aren't on there yet (hiccup is slacking)
> http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/entries.html


Guilty as charged...

Should all be up-to-date now:

http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/entries.html


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 6, 2013)

Ok - seeing as the weather is glorious after a long cold winter I'll go for -
'the darling buds of may' - photos of riotous fecundity, the sap rising, the blooming marvelous and marvelous blooms.
Do i create the thread myself?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, just copy the original post from here and change the relevant bits (dates, theme, etc)


----------



## treefrog (May 8, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Ok - seeing as the weather is glorious after a long cold winter I'll go for -
> 'the darling buds of may' - photos of riotous fecundity, the sap rising, the blooming marvelous and marvelous blooms.
> Do i create the thread myself?


Meanie


----------



## Maggot (May 16, 2013)

Only just seen the results - am really happy at coming second!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 16, 2013)

I am really disappointed that nobody voted for my picture. The fact that I didn't enter one is no excuse.

Come to think of I haven't put in an entry since I can't remember when. I had better come out of hibernation soon.


----------

